# Chop Tank 6/23/03



## CATCH_UM_ALL (Jun 23, 2003)

Hello members of Pier and Surf. This is my first time on the site, so if you have any hints and secrets please share. (Triggerfish) I'm the guy you were talking with today @ the tank. Oh thanks again about the ROD I almost left. I was at the tank on the short side about 3am and I left around 9am with one small perch nothing to brag about but it's something. Saturday (28th)I'll be on the long side, same time and I'll be bringing soft shell crabs, bloodworms and shrimp. Hopefully I'll catch something big. 

Reply Back,


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hi CATCH_UM_ALL and welcome to the forum. Bunch of great people here and a wealth of information. I see you met Trigger, great guy to fish with. I've been trying to meet up with him for some time, seems our schedules are 180* out of phase. I see you're fishing the long side this coming Saturday. Any particular reason to fish that side? The short side is just as productive and the walk is shorter. I'm going to be there on the Cambridge side Saturday morning around 4:00AM. Read my post "THE TANK, SATURDAY 6/28" for more information. If you want to join Shaggy and me I'll show you a couple of tricks guaranteed to put some fish in your cooler. Hope to see you there.

Catman.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

CATCH-UM-ALL,catman you all should have been with me, Sunday got there around 8am(Tank) I started out just catching white perch and then hit the mother load huge hardheads,I started with bloods and switched to shrimp,stayed till my arms hurt(4hrs.).Every time I bated up and threw out I had a croaker,I ended up with (16) 17"ers,had to throw back two Rock(14") I had something take my rig and snap it.it took every thing. CATCH-UM-ALL if I were you I would go back to the short side,go to the third lite pole from the end(river side) and as you face forword cast your bait a little to the right, there's an oyster bed about 50yds. out.


----------



## jackson (Jun 13, 2002)

hey guys? Which side is the long side. I'm guessing Cambridge, it sure seems long walking back to the car!

Thanks


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

jackson- the long side is theTalbot side(1 1/2 mile) the short side is the Cambridge about (1/2 to 3/4 mile).


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Trigger...Glad you got into them man, wish I was there. How do you hook your shrimp, whole, with the shell on , or what? I'm looking forward to this Saturday.


Catman.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Wish I could go but momma has other plans. the shrimp were hooked whole with the shells,start from where the heads were cut off and the barb should be showing at the end(tail)the tail fins should cover the exposed hook,I used a 3/0 circle Eagle Claw,the rig I used,I tyed a snap swivel about 10" to 12" from the end and then tyed a loop at the end and attached the circle hook to it,so the bait is on the bottom yet.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Trigger, that's the way I use them.

Catman.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

I take it that these are very small shrimp you guys use and not the kind you get a Giant?


----------



## MAUI SON (Jun 22, 2003)

Here's an alternative hook set up for those "Giant" shrimp. Use a regular J style hook, put the point through the "meaty"end behind where the head was from the bottom to the top. Leave the point exposed about a 1/4 inch.(from point to barb) Then I like to use a "stinger hook" at the bottom under the tail very similar to how the guys above have described. Tie the stinger hook, onto the main hook, useing a snelling knot. A heavy pound test is recommended. At least 20 to 30 lbs. A big Rockfish will rip this off in a heart beat, but for hardheads and the like, this should be fine. Tie a hook on a 2" to 3" length of line, and then tie on the stinger hook in an appropriate size to the shrimp you have. Shrimp have a horn at the top of their heads, and this hook set up takes advantage of that. Big fish know theres a horn there and think nothing of feeling a sharp point near the shrimps head. Different articles I have read in Saltwater Magizine have indicated that when fish feel the point there, they are inclined to swallow and run, as opposed to biteing the bait. 

Its worked well for me most of the time. That stinger hook is a big advantage. Half of the fish I have caught end up on it because they were having a taste! 

Fish on!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay guys and gals (?) what are the tide times going into Friday night Saturday morning? Be getting off from Easton around 12:30 am, so I'm figuring on heading straight to the Canbridge side and arriving about 1:00 am (probably catch some zzzz's).

Did go to the Tank today (off but meeting in Easton) so I figured what the hay?

Tried clams, shrimp, squid and cut (Island Fishing and Hunting out of bloods thanks Stevie D!!!) and caught a few small (and I mean small) white perch.

If any interest, can get about 4 1?2 - 5 lb frozen shrimp decent size $10.00 at work (market manager special, probably empolyees only but

Well, looking forward to meeting whoever shows, and are adult beverages allowed (strictly beer for this hombre)?

And if I do arrive that early cat, where should I "set up", since I don't know you and have no idea how to identify ya?


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

MAUI SON, you got a great technique but I tend to cut up my shrimp from Giant into 3 or more pieces. Using one shrimp per hook gets pretty costly when most of the time Giant shrimp is $9 a lb. And those are the smallest shrimp that Giant sells fresh. Fishing is fun and all but I can't afford to buy tasty shrimp to feed the fishies


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Maui Son...Shame on you for not using circle hooks. That's a mortal sin in our neck of the woods.

Shaggy...Don't buy the frozen shrimp, make sure they are fresh. Better yet, I'll be at the pier on the Cambridge side Saturday morning at 4:00AM and I'll bring 2 lb. so don't worry about the shrimp.

Wrong Way...My local Giant has the 52-60 count fresh shrimp at $5.99 a lb. That's all I ever use. That comes out to 10 cents per bait, a lot cheaper than blood worms although I use both.

Hope to see some you guys there.

Catman.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Ok, on the shrimp, I'll see if Stevie D will save a couple of dozen bloods to pick up on my way to work Friday afternoon, and how 'bout clams, and where on the Cambridge side (or should I just go past the last por-o-pot and set up)?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Shaggy....Clams are always an ace-in-hole. Not a bad idea. I'll be set up half way between the last port-a-potty and the end on the right side. See you there.

Catman.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

10-4 looking forward to it. Any idea on tides, or where to search for tide table Choptank online?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Shaggy...Go to my thread "The Tank, 6/28", I have Saturday's tides there. Anyhow, the first high tide is 3:38AM. 

Catman.


----------



## MAUI SON (Jun 22, 2003)

Well folks there it is, 

I wondered how long it would take to slam the new guy, and it took exactly 2 days. Thank you ever so much. Catman now has the honor of being the first person in this forum to chastise me, for simply trying to provide information or different fishing techniques. 
Big socially correct points to you Catman, for shameing me for not using circle hooks. Its amazing that you know all about what I use and what I don't. Considering we've never met, the fact that I have not provided very much information about myself in my profile, as well as the fact that I have only posted to this forum a handful of times, I find your sweeping judgement of me to be ignorant, and lack any merit what so ever! 
I happen to be a proponent of circle hooks, however I don't limit myself to one style of fishing or technique. To do so I my opinion is a mistake, if not an outright admittance of ignorance about ones chosen sport. I use what works to my advantage. If I can be a conservationist of fish and game while doing so, all the better. The fish I save when I use circle hooks come back to me on days I don't. 

Maui, Hawaiian god of fishing teaches us, that the cycle of life that is fishing, is forever revolving in the waves. 

Put in English: Somedays your the baitfish, some days your the Shark!!! 

Post something constructive Catman, and dont ever presume to tell me off again. There are other chatrooms on the web where you can go for this sort of politically correct crap. :--->


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

MAUI SON....Hey man I wasn't slamming you, just haveing a little fun. Sorry if I offended you, it certainly wasn't intentional. Heck, if I wanted to slam you (and why would I) you'd know it. If you're that thin skined you may be in for some anxious moments as we rib each other on a regular basis. Actually I found your contribution valuable especially the tip about using a stinger hook. Lighten up dude and join the fun.

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Shame on you catman! Ribbing on the new guy already. Don't worry about it Maui catman is just an old guy that likes picking on people. Sorry you took it the wrong way maui, like catman says the circle hooks is a big thing around here. opinions on them are like noses everyone has one. I too use J hooks on croaker fishing sometimes b/c i mostly keep them and don't have to worry about gut hooking them. Don't let this get in the way of posting and reading in the future. Very good site here with tons of info.


----------



## MAUI SON (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks FL FISHERMAN,

I replied to Catmans statement. He said sorry. Made a bravado statement to save some face. I would have been disapointed if he had'nt. After all, most guys hear seem to be warriors of the sea. Its done. 
I have a thing about being expected to follow the fold, simply because the majority deems it proper. And, I have a pet pieve about being labeled before someone gets to know me. Catman hit them both in the same post not knowing that, which is my point.
Catman is right about one thing however, and that is I do need to lighten up! I have a very intense job, that can be extremely stressful. Right now is one of those times. If any of you get a chance to meet me, and I hope that can happen at some point, I might be able to tell you more about what I do. I'm sorry if this seems strange, or a weirdly secretive. Welcome to my world! 
Fishing for me, keeps me sane and keeps me going.
Its a life style for me. Like a religion. Everything I do revolves around it. My wife thinks I'm nuts, however she has realized that I'm a much happier person, and more productive around the office, when I can fish several days a week. She actually kicks me out of the house to go fishing if I have'nt been in a while. Can you believe it? I have trouble believeing it myself somtimes.
So, thats a little bit about MAUI SON. 

Now, enough about me and the above posts. Where are the fish?!?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

(S)no(w) problemo MAUI SON , personally, and I am not you, didn't really think Cat slammed ya, but at least it's (pardon the pun) water under the bridge at this point. You gonna be there Friday night/Saturday morning?

I'm like you, fishing keeps me sane, but am going through the summer withdrawals, since I started surf-fishing at Assateague Island. Summer brings tourists, brings crazy 4 wheelers and bugs. Use to just take the 30 second ride to the community beach and fish the Chesapeake, but was looking for some alternative, and comradery(?) and maybe some different techniques. Some may even be usefull at the beach come fall.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*yawn.*

can we fish now?
Maui Son, if that post got you going, I suggest you put my posts on ignore. I'm sarcastic as heck.
Didn't know Maui was the fishing god. Interesting. Maui was my favorite island of the three I went to. I love Lahaina and scuba diving at molokini.


----------



## MAUI SON (Jun 22, 2003)

Hello Shaggy!

I remember last time I was down in that part of the world, that the flys were nasty as can be! It sounds like its still that way. Is that right? May you have a full cooler whereever you end up!


I will be fishing in Dallas Tx. this weekend with my father in-law, The Grapevine Tx. BASS chapter amature tournament is this weekend, and he invited me to be his partner. Largemouths, smallies, and white bass are the targets. Should be fun8(---)


----------



## MAUI SON (Jun 22, 2003)

Hello HUSKYMD,

Your post is noted. Now like you said, can we fish?


----------

